# RUS Reportedly Invites NATO Countries to Tank Competitions



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2017)

This from the RUS MoD info-machine ...


> *Commander-in-Chief of the Ground Forces stated that Russian tank crews are ready to compete with the NATO tank crews at the Army Games*
> 30.07.2017 (22:55)
> 
> Russian tank crews are ready to compete with NATO tank crews at the International Army Games as Commander-in-Chief of the Ground Forces Colonel General Oleg Salyukov said.
> ...


Screen capture of article in Russian attached -- Anyone?  Anyone?  Beuller?  Anyone?  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jul 2017)

I suggest we send Poland and Finland, imagine those 2 countries winning........ :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suggest we send Poland and Finland, imagine those 2 countries winning........ :nod:


<Boris Badinov accent>"Nice tanks you are being having -- shame if _anything_ ever happened to them or their crews ..."</Boris Badinov accent>  ;D


----------



## GR66 (31 Jul 2017)

Should we be worried that it's a live fire competition to take place in Latvia?


----------

